# Speeding



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Got home last night to find a "notice of intended proscecution" waiting for me.

So and SP30 is on its way to me for probably doing slighty over 30 mph on the A409, in the family Mondeo.

Now thats not what I'm up in arms about, I may have dead so now I gotta pay.

What pixxes me off is the FAQs they send with the notice



> Q Can I see the photographs
> 
> A Not as a matter of routine. Prints are made only if the case is brought before a court, when they are made available to the defendent


So I only have there word for it, unless I go to court. In which case I'm looking at a bigger fine and more points.

Whats to stop fuzz from just taking down number plates at random ???, banking on the fact not many (if any at all) will question the notice

(I know its a bit far fetched, but it's my rant)



> Q All this is just about making money
> 
> A .... The sole purpose of the cameras is to prevent collisions where they are likely to occur


[email protected]@cks.  

The camera at the bottom tof the M11 probably causes more collisions (IMO)

Anyway looking on the bright side I could have been caught in BeasTTy going along at Mach 1 (oh so very occasionally )


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Write to your MSP as the police have broken your human rights by storing information about you and not letting you see it?! thats got to break some law out there!!?!!

;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Ask for the photos

I heard they word it in such a way as to put people off, but in reality they are olbiged to provide proof


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I got sent one & didnt even read it. I just asked for all evidence regarding my case & they sent me two great pics of my car. The headlights look stunning ...


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Write to your MSP as the police have broken your human rights by storing information about you and not letting you see it?!


And whose world do you live in?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

BeasTTy....been there...done that :'( [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=end.gif]....it's a fecker....but you have to pay.....

Problem is.......I am hoping I got away with something at the weekend.....speed camera van on bridge on dual carriageway......limit was 50 mph (after a 60 mph) no reason as it was open country.....

We were accelrating out of the roundabout, came round the curve and saw the van....hammered the anchors down to 35-40mph.....don't think I was doing much over (5mph?) if at all as was accelrating in third.......as it was a virtually unmarked van but had the blacked uit side panels etc....I don't know which way it was facing.....sheeting it nevertheless..... :-/ :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh - here we go - flame about speeding..........noones fault but your own....get caught....pay up......don't cry about it........thats the risk you take......
I can't believe the amount of "Speeding....." topics here.....ffs....if you don't want to get caught don't speed.....and don't rely on those dumbass speed radar dectors either....what a waste of money.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> ........ radar dectors ...........


What's a "dector"? : ;D You probably bought the wrong thing Sa|nt..... Â ;D ;D ;D

Anyway how long after you get done, do you normally get a letter of intended prosecution? I went past a Truvelo at about 95 on a fairly empty A1 on a Sunday afternoon about a month ago...... and nothing thru the post yet! Just wondered how long it takes....

Of course it was a fairly new one, so I AM hoping that the induction loop hasn't been fitted to the road yet ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They must send the NIP within 14days...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> They must send the NIP within 14days...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Dancing a jig!!!!! : :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Had NIP within 5 days last week from a speed van on an overhead bridge on M4. Average speed 86mph - didnt brake hard enough when I spotted the van!

Have asked for photo to see if they took my best side ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Have asked for photo to see if they took my best side Â Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


*lol*

I wonder if we run a TTOC mag competition for the best speeding photo ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> They must send the NIP within 14days...


and from what my brother tells me, they have to prosecute within six months. He got off 3 points a while back because of this.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> and from what my brother tells me, they have to prosecute within six months. He got off 3 points a while back because of this.


About 9 years ago, I was prosecuted 11 months after a speeding incident.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> About 9 years ago, I was prosecuted 11 months after a speeding incident.


Ditto 7 months after event


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I wonder if we run a TTOC mag competition for the best speeding photo ;D ;D


Thing is, getting a pic of yourself driving your car is pretty tricky. The police do it for you, & I think mine are really good. I was going to write to them & ask if they can enlarge the images. Perhaps frame it as well


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

> They must send the NIP within 14days...


This is only true if you haven't done anything to delay the NIP e.g. car still registered to previous address.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> This is only true if you haven't done anything to delay the NIP e.g. car still registered to previous address.


So the fact my registered address is

Nutts
225 Fast Lane
Leeds
West Yorks
TT22 5TT

might predudice my case ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Ditto 7 months after event


I'll find out what my brother was talking about then. Even better, I'll ask my brother-in-law and sister-in-law as they are both polis (as we'd say up here).


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I'll find out what my brother was talking about then. Even better, I'll ask my brother-in-law and sister-in-law as they are both polis (as we'd say up here).


Let me know when you do....interedted to see what the ruling is


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> oh - here we go - flame about speeding..........noones fault but your own....get caught....pay up......don't cry about it........thats the risk you take......
> I can't believe the amount of "Speeding....." topics here.....ffs....if you don't want to get caught don't speed.....and don't rely on those dumbass speed radar dectors either....what a waste of money.....


I'm not 'flaming' about the actual speeding. I've done the crime so now I'll stand up and take it like a man (steady V  )

Iim really hacked off with the FAQs they send with the NIP. Which having posted on the fourum I find is actually a load of BS.

So I will be asking for the evidence and yes if I can get away with it I will.

A 'dector'  is on the cards though, it may help me and Mrs B keep to 3 points a piece. Just waiting to see what Jonah and the others think of the Snooper.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I'll find out what my brother was talking about then. Even better, I'll ask my brother-in-law and sister-in-law as they are both polis (as we'd say up here).


Right, chapter and verse as far as Strathclyde and Northern Constabulary are concerned - there may be some differences down there in the provinces Â 

"The NiP needs to be issued within 14 days of the offence being captured on camera and prosecution must be brought within 6 months of the offence."

Having asked my brother about his specific offence, he went in person to pay the fine and questioned the validity of the prosecution as it was >6 months since the offence. The lady he spoke to checked into it and the prosecution was put aside. That was in the area covered by the Derbyshire Constabulary. The woman also told him that if he had not questioned it and had paid up, the prosecution would have stood. Go figure. Â :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hang on there is more - I may have misinterpreted the first text my sister-in-law sent. Here is the follow up:

"The 14 day rule is for cameras. The six month thing is for all speeding legislation. That six months means the time limit to have the indictment served. You don't have to physically be in court within the six month period."


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I bet if you tell the police its not your car and you have just stolen it, not used to the performace, they would let you off! Say you are going to sue the owner for not displaying a warning about its speed...
(sorry, been reading the jokes about mad court cases and burglars getting away with anything) Justice must have a new meaning to the police and courts. 
SBJ


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just tell them you don't know who was driving the car!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> "The 14 day rule is for cameras. The six month thing is for all speeding legislation. That six months means the time limit to have the indictment served. You don't have to physically be in court within the six month period."


The 6 month period refers to having the 'information laid' and NOT the inditement served. Text your s-i-law again, she should be able to explain it to you. If the information has been laid and a summons issued and not served, a warrant can be issued. That way a speeding offence can be held over for several years after the offence before you are in court. Theoretically you could be arrested years afterwards without any knowledge of the initial offence. Now that is the scary bit for me....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> The 6 month period refers to having the 'information laid' and NOT the inditement served. Â Text your s-i-law again, she should be able to explain it to you. Â If the information has been laid and a summons issued and not served, a warrant can be issued. Â That way a speeding offence can be held over for several years after the offence before you are in court. Theoretically you could be arrested years afterwards without any knowledge of the initial offence. Â Now that is the scary bit for me....


Pity I never saw this earlier - I had my brother-in-law visiting tonight as he is on a police training course down here. The subject of speeding did crop up as it happens - apparently traffic cops think that all their Christmas's have come at once if they trap a serving police officer. Wierd?!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But why do they like capturing one of their own?


----------

